# Fire Grate In Old Country BBQ Over & Under



## dwhite1031 (Dec 19, 2015)

Old Country BBQ uses an 1/8" plate with rectangular holes cut in it for their fire grates.  It might not be an issue with their offset models due the length & width of those grates, but the grate in my Over & Under is 17" x  29".  I noticed during my initial burn & season it looked like it was warping.  Sure enough, after my next cook it had warped or more like twisted from one corner to the oppposite corner on the other end.  The image below shows how severe it is.  You can see the right corner is an inch off the floor.













image.jpeg



__ dwhite1031
__ Dec 19, 2015






So I built a different fire grate out of 3/4" x 1/8" angle & #9 x 3/4" expanded metal.  It has better air flow, won't warp, and is solid.  Other than having to build the new grate, which I would have done eventually anyway, I really like this smoker.













image.jpeg



__ dwhite1031
__ Dec 19, 2015


----------



## joe black (Dec 27, 2015)

Looks great (no pun) to me.  I never did understand the slits in the Old Country FB.  I prefer the expanded metal.  It has to allow more air, and air is what makes a good hot fire.

Good luck with it,   Joe


----------



## dwhite1031 (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks Joe!


----------



## davidski (Feb 25, 2016)

i need some made, you taking orders?


----------



## frosty (Feb 25, 2016)

DavidSKI, Any welding or fab shop could probably make them for you locally in Baltimore.  Take them a photo and measurements, and suddenly you are selling them to your friends too.  I had 6 of them made in Houston, and my friends were so happy to get theirs, mine ended up being free.

Good luck with it.


----------



## davidski (Feb 25, 2016)

what should i expect to pay? ballpark?


----------

